# Just What the Doc ordered!



## JBonez (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, here is my new setup after deciding to grow buds, almost two weeks later, (and a lot of money well spent) here is what im working with, luckily all ten of my Doc Sativa white lady seeds have sprouted, Great Germ Rate!

check the pics, i was nervous about the little guys getting hurt by the 1000w mh, but they are handling it very well, 3 days old now. check the pics!


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome dude!  Are you going to keep them under the MH the entire cycle?  You should post this thread in "Grow Journals" so we can all keep up with you.  I will grab a chair for this one. Happy growing:bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 20, 2008)

looks like your on the right road. good luck


----------



## JBonez (Sep 20, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Awesome dude!  Are you going to keep them under the MH the entire cycle?  You should post this thread in "Grow Journals" so we can all keep up with you.  I will grab a chair for this one. Happy growing:bong:



Nah, im gonna switch to my hps when im ready for flowering, my ballast supports both, ive got an hps bulb i bought, think it was like 120.00 bucks.
just gonna be monitoring these babies this weekend, hopefully the mh isnt too much for them to handle. thanks for looking!

Mods, please move to Grow journals if possible. thnx


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

new pics, do these seedlings look ok?  There is only three pics, but the other 7 pretty much look the same.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

look good to me,nice setup


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> look good to me,nice setup



thanks kind sir! im hoping that by next friday they will be watered and about 2 inches taller, i hope!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good to me to, keep it up


----------



## andy52 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT.we have some about the same age.good luck my friend


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks andy, should be a good first grow, ill keep it updated so you guys can follow along. g/l with yours as well!


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Those seedlings look just about right.  I'm about 1 day behind you on my next grow.  Super luck man your looking good so far.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Those seedlings look just about right.  I'm about 1 day behind you on my next grow.  Super luck man your looking good so far.



thanks for the kind words, best to you as well friend, ill keep you guys updated on the grow, should be good! thanks again guys for supporting a super newbtastic first time grower, i do feel that ive done a lot of research so i should be ok with guys like you to help me along!


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

What soil are you using and what nutes are you planning.  I would suggest making sure to just water with normal ph'd water for the first two weeks.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 21, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> What soil are you using and what nutes are you planning.  I would suggest making sure to just water with normal ph'd water for the first two weeks.



well, ive got pureblend pro Grow, for the veg cycle (nutes)

and pureblend pro flower for the flowering cycle, I also have a flowering supplement as well, but more on that later. (nutes)

I have a ph tester, ph up&down to regulate my ph of the water im giving them. I have about 50 gallons ( i know, but hey gotta stock up!) of distilled water. I also bought an oxygen booster to go in the water, mixed at 2ml per gallon of water.

Im using foxfarm OF soil and foxfarm seed starter mediums mixed
1 part seedstarter 2 parts ocean forest.

I dont plant on nutes until the end of the third week of vegging. and i will be starting at about a 1/4 dose at first to test my plants tolerances. thanks for your info, i feel like ive done my homework to get this grow going right!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like you got a good handle on what to do man. just keep doin what your doin and all will go well


----------



## JBonez (Sep 22, 2008)

update, hgs white widow added, just waiting for them to sprout in their little humidromes! now, i have 10 fully germed white lady's, and 10 non-germed white widow seeds, got the cups on em to lock in warmth and humidity, worked great for white ladies, we will see if i kill them or not! ha ha


----------



## JBonez (Sep 24, 2008)

Question for the pro's, im using 2 gallon pots right now for my 10 sativa white ladys. Ive noticed that the top 3/4 inch of the soil is bone dry, however under the dry soil, it is moist to the touch, but doesnt leave any moisture on my fingers when i touch it and pull my finger out of the soil, so i guess i want to know if im ok, i think i am, the seedlings are doing very well so far, and i know that watering will be less frequent because im using larger pots for the seedlings, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't water them for a while. I would like to give you an estimate but how long your soil holds water has several different factors like light distance, air flow, temps, soil mix, etc. In 2 gals I wouldn't think they'd need water for a couple of weeks though.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 24, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't water them for a while. I would like to give you an estimate but how long your soil holds water has several different factors like light distance, air flow, temps, soil mix, etc. In 2 gals I wouldn't think they'd need water for a couple of weeks though.



Thats what i was thinking, im putting the fan on them in two days, after they are one week old, heat is not an issue, room temp right now is at 80, humidity is at 50% and the plants show no signs of lacking water, thanks for your help bombbudpuffa, very appreciated kind sir!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 25, 2008)

well, it seems as if ive got a little heat stress on the seedlings, ive noticed a tad bit of brownish yellow on the very tips of the leaves on some of the plants, not too much tho, i raised the 1000w mh to about 4ft just to keep the intense light of the little guys for a while til they can handle it, i checked the temp, which is fine but do you guys thing they got a little sunburn? ill post pics later today, if the condition worsens.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, so far so good i suppose, except a little issue with two of the plants, nothing major tho imo, here are the picks of the family, with close ups of the problem childs and one retarded mutant plant that is growing slower but looks super wierd. any ideas?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 25, 2008)

i don't see anything i'd worry about to much. i see the brown on the tip just keep and eye on the new growth as long as its green and that leaf doesn't get any worse your fine. jmo


----------



## JBonez (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for your help man I figured that it was prob no biggy it's just typical of me to get all stressed if something doesn't go my way


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 26, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Question for the pro's, im using 2 gallon pots right now for my 10 sativa white ladys. Ive noticed that the top 3/4 inch of the soil is bone dry, however under the dry soil, it is moist to the touch, but doesnt leave any moisture on my fingers when i touch it and pull my finger out of the soil, so i guess i want to know if im ok, i think i am, the seedlings are doing very well so far, and i know that watering will be less frequent because im using larger pots for the seedlings, any help would be appreciated!


try spreading perlite over the top of the soil...that should help keep that MH from drying the top layerr to fast.....check out my journal for pics of that method..worked well for me ,all my plants were in a single 140 gal. grow box...very rarely did i need to water


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 26, 2008)

keep it up man lookin great!


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep I'm following your grow as well looks like I'm a day maybe two behind you.  Looking good so far.  My first grow I stressed over every single thing.  I've learned to ease up on my plants.  A little stress here and there is a part of life nothing to be to concerned about unless its a pattern.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 26, 2008)

*Update!* *Day 8* since these babies broke the surface, one of them has leaves from the first leafset that appear to be "twisting", maybe because ive been rotating them so each side gets the same light. enjoy!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 26, 2008)

i wouldn't worry to much, i've had a few do that, it should grow out of it. jmo


----------



## JBonez (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks for looking man, these things are growing at an unreal rate! i cant wait to start flowering, shooting for a 400 plus gram yield, and i will be cloning the most resilient of the ww so i can get a 20+ clone op with the best female ww's, thats my plan for now anyways. thanks again man!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 29, 2008)

That's an awesome set up man. Those are gonna be some monsters. I'll definitely be watchin. Good luck!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 29, 2008)

Braino the wonder wife sent me this pic today at work, looks like the plants got a little more taco in their diet, if I get the temps back down will my plant be ok? sorry for the bad pic, iphone ftl.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 29, 2008)

man i've been to 2 goat pokins and a state fair and i ain't never seen anything like that. lol jk 

are the leaves crisp where they roll up? like dried out?


----------



## JBonez (Sep 29, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man i've been to 2 goat pokins and a state fair and i ain't never seen anything like that. lol jk
> 
> are the leaves crisp where they roll up? like dried out?



no, they are still moist and alive, had the light about 27 inches and the temp was upper 80s according to braino, so im pretty sure it is heat stress. raised the light to 31/2 feet, thats where it will stay for now, im not gonna deal with this crap when the light is so powerful ya know? just gotta watch my temps, unfortunately the house is set to 68 degrees, but the thermostat doesnt see that room, so it only cools when it needs too, next post has some pics, they werent as bad as i thought, just gotta baby them.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 29, 2008)

*UPDATE DAY 11 White Lady Sativa's*
*UPDATE DAY 5 HGS White Widow's*

Well, had a scare today with a heat issue, but it seems all is well, at least i hope, these babies are growing!!!! Still on 24/0 until the ww mature just a tad bit more.

Slowmo, bro i keep freakin out! Thanks for keepin my head cool bro!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, like andy said, I think it's the darn fan causing the leaves to taco not the heat, I mean even under my AIR COOLED light it's not that hot so I'm pretty much convined that the fan is too powerful, the plants appear to be healthy overall. I just feel that the force that the fan is putting out is causing the weakest parts of the leaves to curl at least if I leave the fan off if they get worse I'll know if it really is the problem or not, I will keep u guys posted on what happens tommorrow.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

pleased to say all is well and the plants are looking much better, i will post pics in a few days when they get bigger, hope they keep growing this fast, everyday, another node it seems like. man!


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've seen this in all my grows and I normally attribute it to heat stress.  I never have low 70 temps more like 80 to 90's and when ever I raise my light another 6 inches or more in a few days it goes away.  I had it on my last grow and my 1 fan was blowing on many plants and towards the back the plants weren't even getting hit by the air and those plants were doing it.

The very first time I saw it and posted in sick plants someone told me its what happens when you push the plants to the limit.  Its not quite burning them but the lack of moisture and heat cause the leaves to curl trying to trap water rising.  They told me to raise my lights some I did and it went away with in a few days( 4 or 5).  All the new growth showed no signs but the old growth with the curls took a bit longer to reform.

In fact check out my lowryders about a day behind yours(not trying to hijack your thread) but look at the farthest one to the left and the very bottom.  Its doing the same thing.  I raised my lights some and I'm pretty confident that will take care of it on my new growth.  My temps are pretty much steady at 85.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> I've seen this in all my grows and I normally attribute it to heat stress.  I never have low 70 temps more like 80 to 90's and when ever I raise my light another 6 inches or more in a few days it goes away.  I had it on my last grow and my 1 fan was blowing on many plants and towards the back the plants weren't even getting hit by the air and those plants were doing it.
> 
> The very first time I saw it and posted in sick plants someone told me its what happens when you push the plants to the limit.  Its not quite burning them but the lack of moisture and heat cause the leaves to curl trying to trap water rising.  They told me to raise my lights some I did and it went away with in a few days( 4 or 5).  All the new growth showed no signs but the old growth with the curls took a bit longer to reform.
> 
> In fact check out my lowryders about a day behind yours(not trying to hijack your thread) but look at the farthest one to the left and the very bottom.  Its doing the same thing.  I raised my lights some and I'm pretty confident that will take care of it on my new growth.  My temps are pretty much steady at 85.



^^^^This has quite possibly been the most insightful reply to one of my questions to date (next to all the time slowmo has put into my newbish questioning), and you are correct my friend, i raised the light, humidity a little and lowered the room temps and now the plants (one day later) look way better, gotta run, but i will be following your grow closely as well my friend. Cant thank you enough for that post, just confirms what was "really" going on!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, so i topped all my plants this morning, all the ones with a pertruding 5th node, should see some new growth when i get home today, we will see! I will post pics of the outcome when i get home.


----------



## Rigby (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a nice setup man! My closet doesn't come close to that. Good luck.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

*UPDATE* Day 16 veg White mothers
Day 10 white widow


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

starting to think i overwatered, some of the plants limbs are drooping whilst others are standing pretty erect, hmm..... maybe i need more time between waterings. If i give them a while to dry out will they pop back up?


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah they should be fine.  I seriously have never had a problem overwatering I follow this regime to a tee.  I don't go every other day or every 2 days.  I don't try to measure how much I water. When I can poke my finger at least to my second nuckle and its pretty dry as in almost no mostiore at all I then throughly water them until water come out the bottom and something I give them a little more on my plain water days(no nutes).

I check in on them and if the top soil looks dry I poke my finger in.  Not until its pretty much bone dry the first couple of inches from the top will I water again. Even if its 4 days down the road.  Looking good so far though.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 4, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Yeah they should be fine.  I seriously have never had a problem overwatering I follow this regime to a tee.  I don't go every other day or every 2 days.  I don't try to measure how much I water. When I can poke my finger at least to my second nuckle and its pretty dry as in almost no mostiore at all I then throughly water them until water come out the bottom and something I give them a little more on my plain water days(no nutes).
> 
> I check in on them and if the top soil looks dry I poke my finger in.  Not until its pretty much bone dry the first couple of inches from the top will I water again. Even if its 4 days down the road.  Looking good so far though.



yeah, all the rest are doing fine, just one, but she is doing better, thats pretty much what ive been doing, and man, they really responded to their first nute bath, they are really nice and green! Need to get a garbage pale or some kind of reservoir, this buying distilled water by the gallon business is getting old.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, here they are, doing good so far, just gotta keep it up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 6, 2008)

*There ya go moved it.  The ladies are looking beautiful. :hubba:*


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

Plants doing a little bit better


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking real good.  How long you plan on vegging?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 12, 2008)

JBonez, your plants look great, man! Not bad for your first time out, my friend...

  If I may suggest, don't water them so often; let the soil dry out as much as possible before you water, it forces the roots to work harder in order to find the water and nutrients.

 I believe this gives you a stronger rootbase and larger yields in return. Also, read up on molasses as a supplement; I think everyone should try it just to see the difference it makes.

 NIce setup and impressive work! I'm definitely subscribed


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Looking real good.  How long you plan on vegging?



gonna veg until the ww show preflowers and i can determine sex.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> JBonez, your plants look great, man! Not bad for your first time out, my friend...
> 
> If I may suggest, don't water them so often; let the soil dry out as much as possible before you water, it forces the roots to work harder in order to find the water and nutrients.
> 
> ...



yeah, im making sure the pots are very light before i water, just gave them some nutes last night, and i am lst'ing two of them right now to see the reaction.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 13, 2008)

Well i broke one of the main stalks on one of my plants, it isnt severed or anything, just bent over till it pinched on itself, like an accidental supercrop i think, will it be ok? or will cause the plant to bush out? all the other plants i lst'd are looking good, just want as many colas as possible.


----------



## rami (Oct 14, 2008)

lookin great...i say lower ur lights a bit.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2008)

Check em out 0ct14

white ladies planted Sep17th

White widow planted Sep24th


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking really good.  Are you going to lst all of them?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2008)

good eye manels, yeah, ive got about 8 of the big ones tied down, gonna start lst'ing the smaller ones after i water them next. They are starting to look good, cant wait to do a scrog grow with dwc buckets, im gonna go straight to the challenging growing stuff! high yield is my goal.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 14, 2008)

My first grow was hydro and I fumbled my way through it fairly lucky in my opinion both plants ended up males.  It was just a little to stressful not having a few grows under my belt to do again.  I will probably go back to hydro in a couple more grows.  I'm getting tired of moving soil around and what not.  You should do fine as long as you have  a ph meter and a tds/ppm meter.


----------



## daf (Oct 14, 2008)

jbonez nice job with ur crops


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Keep up the great work bro your going to have a bumper crop.  Yeah like Muddy paws said use molasses man its great for soil micro life and the little beasties love it.  I like General Hydroponics Sub Cultures and use it once a month its full of beasties then I always add molasses even on no nute days so they get lots of food.  Good luck and happy growing!:guitar:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> My first grow was hydro and I fumbled my way through it fairly lucky in my opinion both plants ended up males.  It was just a little to stressful not having a few grows under my belt to do again.  I will probably go back to hydro in a couple more grows.  I'm getting tired of moving soil around and what not.  You should do fine as long as you have  a ph meter and a tds/ppm meter.




yeah, i hear ya about moving soil around and transplanting and such, kinda bothersome, but yeah, im building my dwc buckets right now, should be done and ready to veg some clones by the end of the month, cant wait! Soil def is a pain in the butt when working indoors.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 18, 2008)

here they are, right at 31 days from germ, with the white lady 1 week behind!

Look at how many budsites im gonna get with these lst'd babies!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 18, 2008)

Lookin great, JBonez! You have it pretty much figured out, mang 

 Keep it simple, keep it real :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, the whole watering thing really threw me for a loop, i didnt know if i was over or under, now i just wait till they droop a little and i notice the soil bone dry, then i give em a little water or nutes to keep em happy! But this is my last soil grow, moving to dwc after this, just seems easier to deal with, ya know?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 20, 2008)

update today! girls are getting big, gave the little ones too much water, so they are passed out drunk.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good any pistols showing yet?


----------



## Rigby (Oct 21, 2008)

I am 33 days into growing from germination and my plants look nothing like yours man. Yours just look amazing. Nice work man, keep it up. :smoke1:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 21, 2008)

Rigby said:
			
		

> I am 33 days into growing from germination and my plants look nothing like yours man. Yours just look amazing. Nice work man, keep it up. :smoke1:



Well, your probably growing a different strain than me, im right at 33 days for the bigger plants, and the ones in the middle are 1 week behind, thanks for the comment tho!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 21, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Looking good any pistols showing yet?



ive got one female for sure, but the others arent showing preflowers big enough for me to determine. keeping my fingers crossed tho, ive got one i really want to be female, she would def make the best clones, very bushy plant.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 21, 2008)

JBonez your plants are looking wonderful!

I will be sending some green mojo to ya and hoping for a big batch of females!
every mans dream!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, so here are the white ladies and ww. 

White ladies are about 35 days germ

WW are about 28 days from germ

Positive identification on 3 females so far for the white ladies, we will see if the rest are males or what, hoping for more than 3/10 seeds to be female!!!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 22, 2008)

Lookin nice man. Congrats on the females! I'm sure you'll get atleast a couple more. Here take this _*MOJO*_ i'm sure it will help:aok:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Lookin nice man. Congrats on the females! I'm sure you'll get atleast a couple more. Here take this _*MOJO*_ i'm sure it will help:aok:



good call, positive ID on 5 females 5/10 plants not bad i guess, i was hoping for seven but i can always clone, gotta practice anyways.


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Generally males show first so you might have hit the jackpot.


----------



## daf (Oct 23, 2008)

great job with those girls jbonez


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice, JBonez! On my latest grow, I started out with 12 plants; I'm down to 3 females after sexing...lol!

 I ain't mad...an Oz lasts me a month and the price is right, so I won't complain 

 Keep up the good work, m8


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Those plants are pretty lush green. Can't wait to see a nice flower pic!*


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Generally males show first so you might have hit the jackpot.



yeah, havent id'd the others for sure, but the preflowers arent really changing so im just going to assume they are males, if i dont see any pistils in a few days, im gonna murder the boys and begin with the cloning!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Those plants are pretty lush green. Can't wait to see a nice flower pic!*



gonna be at least a month before i start flowering, got 8 white widows that still havent shown sex, they are a week behind the white ladies, so we will see.

Thanks guys for checking out my grow, and thanks for the comments, I cant wait to give you guys more pics as they come along.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 23, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Nice, JBonez! On my latest grow, I started out with 12 plants; I'm down to 3 females after sexing...lol!
> 
> I ain't mad...an Oz lasts me a month and the price is right, so I won't complain
> 
> Keep up the good work, m8



clone those babies!


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just cause you don't see pistols don't mean they ain't girls you have at least 5 days from the time you notice a definant ball/balls growing before any pollen starts droping.  Actually it took my auto strain males two weeks after I noticed they were males to start dropping pollen.

jmo but don't jump the gun.  Especially since your not doing 12/12 lighting yet some of those plants might just be taking awhile to show sex.  Or did you switch to 12/12?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 24, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Just cause you don't see pistols don't mean they ain't girls you have at least 5 days from the time you notice a definant ball/balls growing before any pollen starts droping.  Actually it took my auto strain males two weeks after I noticed they were males to start dropping pollen.
> 
> jmo but don't jump the gun.  Especially since your not doing 12/12 lighting yet some of those plants might just be taking awhile to show sex.  Or did you switch to 12/12?



well, i noticed they were showing sex about 5 days ago, and they all have preflowers, just some of them look like the females ive identified but they dont have any pistils yet, im gonna give them a couple more days then they are gonna get the chop if they dont show.


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 25, 2008)

Great looking grow there. But I'm wondering why you are so dedicated to chopping the late bloomers? Are you concerned about space? Otherwise I dont quite understand why you HAVE to chop 5 unsexed plants. Why cant they go into 12/12 with the others? Of course, you know your particular situation a lot better than I do. Good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

im not in 12/12, i dont want to force sex on the plants, then revert to veg. its all good tho, ive sexed all ten plants and 5/10 females arent bad.

also, my white widows are 5/10 female as well, not too bad i guess, here is a pic.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 30, 2008)

well u got 10 females to budd then thats awasome good luck an have fun smokin that chonic.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, im hoping for at least one pound with these ten girls, maybe more when i get my clones going!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Looking great JB. :aok: Your gonna have one nice jungle when it's all said and done.  *


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great JB. :aok: Your gonna have one nice jungle when it's all said and done.  *



ah yeah! by waiting to put into flower, i think im gonna have some super huge girls, besides, i am about to take clones that will be vegging for two months while this batch is flowering, should be getting some good looking buds, and hopefully big!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome, JBonez! 

 I had 4/10 females with my latest grow 

 Next time, I'll start 20 seedlings..lol

 Your plants are lookin great, bud...nice work!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Awesome, JBonez!
> 
> I had 4/10 females with my latest grow
> 
> ...



thanks, im gonna scrog the clones in four DWC buckets i made, then its game time, should have a yield comparable to the ten ladies with only four, cant wait for the results!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 2, 2008)

got the flowering room built, pics to come!


----------



## stoneylove (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice work JB. The pic looks tasty.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Jbonez how them girls looking?  Don't hold out.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 11, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Hey Jbonez how them girls looking? Don't hold out.


 
saving the goods for another day or two!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, so ive got 8/10 in flower, keeping the other two in veg for mother plants to pull clones from.

Finished my flowering room and have 8 of them cooking right now. Now the fun part, more waiting. Hopefully the sativa dominant white ladies dont get too big!

enjoy the pics! Used a p/s canon, so forgive me if the white balance is off in the pics. One of them looks like im using a black light but i assure you im not, not quite sure how it happened.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

fixed the pics. god i hate bitmap.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 12, 2008)

Girls are looking very nice and healthy.  Nice normal light greening on the soon to be bud spots.


----------



## manels1111 (Nov 12, 2008)

What size is that flower room and is that a 1000w still?  Just curious I think I ran into a little problems with not enough light for my girls late in flower.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 13, 2008)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> What size is that flower room and is that a 1000w still? Just curious I think I ran into a little problems with not enough light for my girls late in flower.


 
It was supposed to be a 4x4x7, but after i built it and with the suction from the fan, its more like 3.8x3.3x7, but yeah, i bought another 1000w mh/hps, so they have all the light they need and more, no skimping here my friend!


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 15, 2008)

plants are lookin good man, keep it up. i also just read about your hermie in the other topic, sorry about that.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 15, 2008)

Its all good, i got rid of it anyways, at least i know which plant was gonna produce hermie clones, he he. at least i shouldnt have to worry about anymore, all the rest of the plants are showing flowers just fine.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice bro. i got my self 6 females for sure, an still got about 4 that i still don't know. thew away 2 males. so i think i am doing pretty good. your plants are looking awasome bro, good luck keepem green buddy


----------



## JBonez (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 27, 2008)

here are couple shots of my plants, about 18 days in flowering, they are called White Lady from the sativa seedbank, and i figured no one seems to grow it so why not, also got 4 white widows, they need no intro, but are budding up nicely.

Also, i started 3 femmed legends Afghan Kush, and Three G13 power skunks, they all have sprouted and are on their way!

Oh, and here is a pic of my first attempt at cloning, all six have started to grow nicely and are showing new formation, if i can clone and be 100% my first time, anyone can. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you flowering under and MH?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Are you flowering under and MH?



 no, of course not!

its called white balance, when taking pics, an hps gives off a very red effect to the pic, so if you dont adjust your white balance the pic will be very red in appearance, understand???? im using a p/s canon, if i had my nikon d40 and macro lens, the pics would be of unrivaled quality.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 27, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> no, of course not!
> 
> its called white balance, when taking pics, an hps gives off a very red effect to the pic, so if you dont adjust your white balance the pic will be very red in appearance, understand???? im using a p/s canon, if i had my nikon d40 and macro lens, the pics would be of unrivaled quality.



nice camera tip!!!  I'm going to have to remember that


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2008)

that room is lookin' nice and full. did you clone some of each?( ww-wl)?
oh yeahhh, i remember those lonngg white hairs on my last ww grow.:hubba: .
those are sweet jbonez...bb...


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> that room is lookin' nice and full. did you clone some of each?( ww-wl)?
> oh yeahhh, i remember those lonngg white hairs on my last ww grow.:hubba: .
> those are sweet jbonez...bb...



well, to be honest, i dont think the white lady is gonna be a heavy hitter in terms of thc production, i could be wrong. But i did not take any clones of em.

the ww on the other hand ive taken 18 cuttings, six of which i took previous to the other 12, so far im at a 100% for cloning, so by the time this harvest is done, i will have 18 ww, 3 afghan kush, and 3 power skunk. My next flowering will be pretty diverse, but what im really doing is looking for a power hitter to keep as a mother.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

looks good there my friend.very good


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 28, 2008)

Well now I have to figure out how to do that on my new Nikon. I love black Friday, the salesman was almost willing to blow me to make a sale.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well now I have to figure out how to do that on my new Nikon. I love black Friday, the salesman was almost willing to blow me to make a sale.



thats an interesting perspective, 

what kind of nikon do you have? is it a dslr?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Squarepusher (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a question, instead of buying seeds all the time, does anybody ever let a male and female get together just so you don't have to buy the seeds constantly?
I mean I have an extra closet I can use in another room, should I *separate* a male and female out and let em go at it? Seems it would save me money, I like what I'm getting out of the product and already clone but clones go bad after awhile don't they?
I see tons of postings about buying seeds and cloning but I never see one about letting a plant go to seed on purpose.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 8, 2008)

Squarepusher said:
			
		

> I got a question, instead of buying seeds all the time, does anybody ever let a male and female get together just so you don't have to buy the seeds constantly?
> I mean I have an extra closet I can use in another room, should I *separate* a male and female out and let em go at it? Seems it would save me money, I like what I'm getting out of the product and already clone but clones go bad after awhile don't they?
> I see tons of postings about buying seeds and cloning but I never see one about letting a plant go to seed on purpose.


 

yes there is a part of the main form called "breading" lol. i my self will be trying it out, after i order me some new genitics. i got super sliver haze, THC bomb, an 5 femie greenhouse seeds trainwreck. i plan on ordering me a cople other strains an then doing some breading. there are lots of tenicies people use, an u don't have to serate them from all the others but would be benifishile i think at lest for a cople days to make sure the pollon is all gon an all ready makeing seeds on the selitive branches u have pollanted. .


looking nice bro. i will be posting up some good high quilty pics my self soon. my 1.3 mp cellphone cam just ant doing the girls any justice. an now with 3 150 watt hps running no way i geting any pics at all. so i gotta take my cam to my boys house where we got the garden at. one of them is so mouthwatering.......i can't wate to smoker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! an my super sliver haze are starting to bud. they bin in 12/12 for 2 weeks but just showed sex a few days ago an are just starting to form buds. of the 3 clones 2 are starting to perk up an one looks like it did not make it. its all good. well take it easy hope eveything is looking good on your end, keepem green bro


----------

